# 3rd Annual MIMB M&G Vote



## jctgumby

Boggs & Boulders in Brooklyn, Al or Rocks Bottom ATV Park in Forrest, Ms

Please only vote if you plan to attend so we can get a pretty close number for possible group discounts


----------



## J2!

B&B, no curfew at night, or helmets.


----------



## 08beast

I say either so i'm not voting . at 11 hours of driving either one will be good to go and hang out with some new friends. Plus life is too short to complain about a few hours of driving. :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

B&B i say


----------



## codyh

Boggs and Boulders is where its at, awesome park


----------



## J2!

codyh said:


> Boggs and Boulders is where its at, awesome park


HaHa I wouldn't exactly call it awsome. LOL I've been to places with ALOT better trails but it is a VERY well kept up place. And we better take a thick wallet, it's expensive to get in. None the less the pavillion is nice and they will have ball games on outside too.:bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

I will be trying to get us a group discount where ever we go so hopefully it will help out with costs for everybody


----------



## tacoma_2002

08beast said:


> I say either so i'm not voting . at 11 hours of driving either one will be good to go and hang out with some new friends. Plus life is too short to complain about a few hours of driving. :rockn:


X's 2

Just whatever yo!

:rockn:


----------



## drtj

What's it cost to get in B&B


----------



## T-Money

drtj i think its 35 for an atv and rider any extra rider is 10 each


----------



## jctgumby

http://boggsandboulders.com/html/rates.html

25 for each bike and 10 for each person over 12


----------



## jctgumby

Here is the links for both sites for anybody wanting to check them out

http://www.rocksbottomoffroad.com/about-us.html
http://www.boggsandboulders.com/


----------



## J2!

Don't forget $10 extra per person for each night you camp. and $30 to take a camper in, and that's with no hookups. I'm not sure how much the hookups are. The $35 for atv and rider is per day. I hope they'll give us a nice group discount, if they do it probably won't be much, but every little bit helps. A GOOD 3 day trip there with a camper will cost ya about a benjamin to get in.


----------



## drtj

Tents. FTW!!!!


----------



## jctgumby

drtj said:


> Tents. FTW!!!!


 
That's right


----------



## Coolwizard

When will this event happen?


----------



## wood butcher

labor day weekend


----------



## jctgumby

September 2 Friday through 4 Sunday


----------



## Polaris425

Yes they will give discounts I talked to her last year. But they like for a group of ~20+ to roll up all at once.... To give them.


----------



## Brute650i

Looks like ill be there without a brute unless my stock one doesn't sell. As long as work allows Ill be there with the Ranger XP hopefully with a stereo and some 30 radial laws by then.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

still to early to tell for me. dont know how busy i will be with work.


----------



## wolf_36

Was just at B&B over the weekend Had a blast about 15 of us went . It's changed a little since the last time I went the big pond behind the camp ground was drained but made a great mud pit , also put in what I think is a wheelie pond , I also saw them working on slick willie


----------



## jctgumby

Well I am gonna say that Boggs and Boulders it is...I will start getting as much information together as possible...I promise everybody that it does not matter where it is at we WILL have a great time...


----------



## 08beast

^ you got that right. Can't wait to hang with ya'll again. :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

08beast remind me I owe you a few beer at the meet and greet. Hopefully ill be able to make this one as I missed last yrs


----------



## 08beast

always open to that idea :rockn:. But you don't have to feel like you owe me anything but i know one company that should be buy both our rounds lol


----------



## Brute650i

For real tho they have caused me a headache.

'm getting ready to order some 30 radial laws, forward A-arms, and MSA diesels. I also need to get to work on stereo and find a fuel programmer so I can get the ranger snorked before the ride.


----------



## 08beast

dang man sounds like you got your hands full.


----------



## 08beast

a little bit of bad news for me. I'm switching jobs so now i won't have enough vacation by then to take off. going to make things a lil tough now


----------



## Polaris425

suck. Though, I most likely wont make it this year either...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm sorry to hear you guys won't make it. I'll drink one for ya. I'm looking forward to caming and riding this year. i'm Getting an enclosed trailer to make a camper/toyhauler out of. Oh and Jon, smile pretty for the wedding photos. Go Rebels!


----------



## Polaris425

haha... yeah. I'm at least not in that one, just have to attend.


----------



## 08beast

lol i'm still coming. just might not get paid for the whole time off but atleast i wont get penalized for missing time.

you know its bad when you negotiate the MIMB ride into a new job :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

haha! I've done that before. One summer I got a new job & told them look I've already got $$$ tied up in a vacation (had paid deposits) Im going one way or the other...


----------



## 08beast

you got that right. I'll be there unless something crazy comes up. Just wish it would hurry up and get here.


----------



## Polaris425

You bringing the ole lady this time?


----------



## 08beast

yep it'll be the ol lady and a friend with me this year. now i just need to figure out were we're going to ride at the week before. lol


----------



## Trice

well this will be the first time i get to meet the mimb crew so im there.


----------



## 08beast

Well hope to meet ya then. just hope that the brute will be ready by then. Seems the brute is out to get me this year. The fuel pump went out and now the motor is shot. lol. oh well time for a rebuild


----------

